# So, which social class do you fit into?



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22000973

I'm apparently 'New affluent workers', which is a bit of a nonsense as I have no money!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> https://ssl.bbc.co.uk/labuk/experiments/class/
> 
> I'm apparently 'New affluent workers', which is a bit of a nonsense as I have no money!



Me too, and me too! But who do we look up now? I'm so confused,


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

I fit into none I'm just ME bloody studies like this my head in


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> https://ssl.bbc.co.uk/labuk/experiments/class/
> 
> I'm apparently 'New affluent workers', which is a bit of a nonsense as I have no money!



I took the test - where does it tell you the result apart from the figures out of 100 ???


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> I fit into none I'm just ME bloody studies like this my head in



what did the test say though.......?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2013)

mcdonagh47 said:


> I took the test - where does it tell you the result apart from the figures out of 100 ???



Gah! They changed the link! This one is the (much shorter one) to take:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22000973


----------



## Caroline (Apr 3, 2013)

so what's new I am traditional working class...


----------



## StephenM (Apr 3, 2013)

Elite old boy!


----------



## Donald (Apr 3, 2013)

hmm Traditional working class I'm


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> what did the test say though.......?



ROFL i dnt remmeber now i was the lowest class they was began with P


----------



## Annette (Apr 3, 2013)

Apparently I'm Established Middle Class - whatever the ? that means


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I've climbed up to Precariat. 

This is the poorest and most deprived class group.


----------



## robofski (Apr 3, 2013)

I got 'Established Middle Class'  I believe this as much as I believe the "Budget caclulator" when it says I'll be ?6.43 worse off (move the decimal point two to the right maybe!)


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

Old Holborn said:


> Well I've climbed up to Precariat.
> 
> This is the poorest and most deprived class group.



ah thats the one I am, thank u Donald lol


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> ah thats the one I am, thank u Donald lol


 
Donald !? Who's Donald ? 

Not only am I a Pleb I've now been given a name change


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

Old Holborn said:


> Donald !? Who's Donald ?
> 
> Not only am I a Pleb I've now been given a name change



Oh oops sorry my mistake thought Donald had posted, apologies OH


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 3, 2013)

Don't forget Steff when we reply to posts to anyone lower working class or above you must curtsy and I must touch my forelock


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

Old Holborn said:


> Don't forget Steff when we reply to posts to anyone lower working class or above you must curtsy and I must touch my forelock



As long as thats all you have to touch, especially in a public forum OH


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> As long as thats all you have to touch, especially in a public forum OH


 

It's been many years since I had a forelock


----------



## ypauly (Apr 3, 2013)

Emergent service workers



I'm not sure if that's a good or bad class to be in, it wold be easier if they just said to middle or bottmom lol


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 3, 2013)

Traditional working class - average age 66!!!


----------



## Donald (Apr 3, 2013)

Old Holborn said:


> Donald !? Who's Donald ?
> 
> Not only am I a Pleb I've now been given a name change





Steff said:


> Oh oops sorry my mistake thought Donald had posted, apologies OH



Someone calling


----------



## FM001 (Apr 3, 2013)

Established middle class


Time I was voting conservative and looking down on them low life working classes and benefit scroungers


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't have a class - I was born in Canada!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 3, 2013)

Traditional WORKING class for me.


----------



## HelenM (Apr 3, 2013)

For us it comes down to income and whether we say we watch sport or not. 
On present income and answers then we are apparently 'New affluent workers'... we're not young and have basically given up on the rat race.
 Keep the same answers and change our income to what it was before we gave up then  were 'elite'. ( we weren't and weren't in the 'upper class' under the older 'official'classifications)
Keep our present income and just alter one question to say that we don't like watching sport (I debated on that one) and we become working class...yet we  still ticked yes to every question about museums, opera, theatre, ballet (which are supposed to be discriminators)

 There weren't (aren't) just 3 'classes'  in official surveys.  For a time, I worked for the OPCS  (0ffice population censuses and surveys ) I worked  on the Labour force survey and had to classify every respondent. It was  totally based on job so when you got promoted you might change classes (My OH was in the forces, very  defined lines there)  A  married woman's class was  based on her husbands even if she was a princess and he was a pauper.


----------



## Rivki061 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm Technical Middle ClassMix apparently I like to

Mix socially with people similar to themselves-true
Work in research, science and technical fields-first I've heard about this!
Enjoy emerging culture such as going to the gym and using social media-I like Facebook!


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 3, 2013)

Established middle class rofl.......must be down to hubby !


----------



## cherrypie (Apr 4, 2013)

Traditional working class and proud to be.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 4, 2013)

Traditional Working Class for me


----------



## Garthion (Apr 5, 2013)

Traditional Working Class for me too, not too bad, but I've no money to enjoy that status


----------



## Tina63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Technical Middle Class - hahahahaha!  Don't think so some how!!


----------

